# Running Self assessment.



## Gibson27 (13 Jul 2004)

Hey Guys, 

Did a search for this and i couldn't find anything, so if anyone got the time to answer this it's much appreciated. 

On the Reg Forces Application papers you have to write the self assessment of the 2.4 k run, the situps and pushups. My question is do you need to be able to run below 11:56 at the time you fill out the papers or just what your best time is at the time of sending off the papers. Right now I'm 12:19.... only started running a week ago.

Thanx Guys....


----------



## Scott (13 Jul 2004)

Ia m not sure about that one. Best to call the CFRC at 1-800-856-8488 and talk to one of the people who know best. They are the ones who know the standards inside and out and also know some of the shortcuts that can be taken, I am not saying that there is an exception to the rule here but there are definitely some things that those guys overlook a little bit.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ender57 (13 Jul 2004)

For starting a week ago that's a pretty good time. You should try get to your time down below 11:56 before you do you physical test. Even though for the test you don't do any running, being able to run 2.4 km in a good time will help you with the step test. It will also make life a  lot easier when you make it to basic.


----------



## Gibson27 (14 Jul 2004)

I'm gonna call the Reg Forces Recruiting center here in St.John's tomorrow about the self assessment part of the application. Hopefully i can get it mailed off and be processed for Nov at the earliest. I am an amature bodybuilder so i can diet efficiently to lose another 20lbs or so by the time i get into basic no prob. Currently i am 6'1 and 218. I hope my muscle won't be too much of a hinderance in cardiovscular activities.

But for as the running goes. I'm striving to get my time at around the superior level of 10:15. Shouldn't be too difficult to do in 6 months or so.

Ugh, now the long waiting process begins.....


----------



## mclipper (15 Jul 2004)

All they expect in the self assessment is your honest times.  They will discuss this with you when you are called in for an interview.  Just keep working away at your time, and before you know it, you will be were you should.  Nothing to panic about.  If your time was way out of wack, it would/should give you something to seriously think about when you are chosing a career were physical fitness is a big part.


----------



## Budgie (15 Jul 2004)

Hi... I was just wondering what exactly is the "step test" ? 
Thanks in advance

Liz


----------



## Scratch_043 (15 Jul 2004)

it it the aerobic equivalent to the 2.4k run, it is done in, I believe 3 minute segments, but I may be wrong about that.

I think you have to pass the third level to pass the test, again, may be wrong, best Idea is to do a search, or call your local CFRC.


----------



## Budgie (15 Jul 2004)

So I wouldn't have to run? What would I be doing instead (I'm sorry, I'm really quite clueless...and I appreciate all the help I can get  ) 
And what is the third level ? 

Thanks


----------



## jordan_o (15 Jul 2004)

From what I understand, you do the running self assessment to try and get your time in the acceptable or even better superior range. When you go to do your PFT, you do not do a timed run, but instead a step test with a set of stairs. If you are in the acceptable or superior range, you will be able to pass the test.


----------



## phalen (15 Jul 2004)

the step test is 2 steps, u go up and down the steps following a pace set by a cd that plays music and goes "up 2 3, down 2 3, up 2 3..."
u do this for 3 mins take ur heartbeat, then u go for another 3 mins and take ur heartbeat again. The pace gets faster as u keep going.


----------



## Budgie (15 Jul 2004)

That makes it a lot more clear. Thank you very much. I'm not so worried now 
I'm dropping my application off tomorrow and I was feeling a little nervous. heh..

Thanks again for the help


----------



## Gibson27 (15 Jul 2004)

ugh. I went to the Recruiting office and they tell me even before i can drop off a application i gotta go ahead and do an apitutide test on the 20th of this month. I'm never gonna get processed by november.


----------



## casing (15 Jul 2004)

*Before* you drop off an application you must do an aptitude test?  Can you clarify what you are talking about, please?  Are you referring to the CFAT?  Far as I know, you must submit your application *prior* to being booked in for a CFAT.


----------



## Gibson27 (15 Jul 2004)

I have to do an aptitude test before they will give me an application to apply. I guess it's to see if i am suited for the miltary. Seems like this is the start of alot of fooling around with the recruiting office. :threat:


----------



## mclipper (15 Jul 2004)

I think you might want to talk to the recruiting centre again.  You have to submit an application prior to doing the CFAT.  I think you may have misunderstood something you were told.


----------



## Freight_Train (15 Jul 2004)

I agree with mclipper, it sounds like you are getting the bum steer.   All of your paper work, references etc, needs to be completed before you do the CFAT.   I would get a second opinion from CFRC.
Greg


----------



## Gibson27 (15 Jul 2004)

I'm positive that's what the missus said. She explained that before i could get an application package i was required to wrote the test first. At least i won't have to wait long to write that, Tuesday of next week. lol


----------



## Scott (15 Jul 2004)

I have to agree with the other fellas here, both times I have  written the CFAT (Once on the day long and once on the hour long) I have written AFTER I applied.

To the person asking about the step test: They have a cheesy tape that plays music and a guy keeps telling you to "step, step, up, step, step, down" I wanted to throttle the bugger!! The step test IS the equivalent of the 2.4 km run, meaning; in order to pass the step test with no major issues you must be able to run the 2.4 km in their allotted time. It also measures your lung capacity, it's a cheap VO2 test, they have a formula that they do on your form that takes into account age, height, weight, etc, then they take your performance on the step test to give you a sort of accurate VO2 reading. I did the step test then two weeks later had to do the actual VO2 test where they run you on a treadmill while you were hooked up to a breathing machine and I found that my results did vary a bit, but they were not that far off. Hope that this helps.

Cheers!!


----------



## casing (16 Jul 2004)

I found the step test to be much easier than actually running 2.4km.  The tape/music really annoyed the hell out of me though!  It actually made it more difficult to keep my timing on the steps.  Ah well, I got through it.

scott1insh, what's this about you doing the V02 on the treadmill?  Why did you have to do that?


----------



## Scott (16 Jul 2004)

Casing, the VO2 on the treadmill is, as far as I know and correct me if I am wrong, the most accurate way to determine your VO2 rating. For the Fire Service I believe they now want a guy to score at least high 40's on the VO2 to pass.

The Fire Service, pretty much nation wide, has gone to a physical fitness test called CPAT. It incorporates, along with the VO2 treadmill, job specific simulated tasks such as: running stairs with fire hose, dummy drag, ladder lift, all while wearing enough weight to simulate a firefighters "combat" load (Forgive me for using that term here) The tests are the most gruelling I have ever taken in my life.

You can get info on the CPAT just by searching for it or go to www.firefit.com and it will tell you about the Firefighters Combat Challenge which is similar.

Cheers!


----------



## casing (16 Jul 2004)

Ahh.. sorry, I misunderstood.  I thought you did the treadmill thing for a CF-related reason.  Fireman... fire service... good job and good stuff!


----------



## Scott (16 Jul 2004)

Cheers Casing and thank you. No, the Fire Service VO2 was never Military related but I am curious to know if Military Fire Fighters must do CPAT, thought I saw something that said that they do. I know that their QL3 is pretty demanding physically from talks with serving and former members. I applied 651 last year but was punted from the process for medical reasons, still waiting to hear back from Borden to see if there can be an appeal of the decision. I'd be interested to know if anyone has any info on this...appeals with the RMO, I mean.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Gibson27 (16 Jul 2004)

My best time tonight for the 2.4K run was 11:49....... Damn i'm proud, not too shabby for a guy who started running outside 2 weeks ago. But then again i have been bodybuilding for a year and a half.


Striving for at least 10:45....... and bring my weight down to 200lbs before the basic training... I'm 218 now.... Good thing i know how to loose weight quick, but 18lbs in less than 6 months is a joke for someone in my sport......... 

Cheers


----------



## Budgie (16 Jul 2004)

oh, I envy you. I've been trying to work on my running for a while now and I'm barely in the acceptable range. It's so hard to stay motivated. I'm not much of a runner sadly. How do you do it ??
 8)


----------



## Gibson27 (17 Jul 2004)

Your not a runner, I'm 6'1  and 218........ i was 265 a year ago with over 30% body fat. i have been bodybuilding since april last year flat out, 

5 days a week i do cardio for an hour, plus my 2.4 k jog 3 times a week, the other few days i go for distance at 5km aprox.

I know a good cardio interval training program that will benefit you alot if your intrested.


----------



## Budgie (18 Jul 2004)

I'd be very interested.
I work out at the gym 3 times a week and I've been concentrating alot on upper body strength and working on the running when I can but I'm not too good at it.  I'm only 5'3 and there isn't a lot to me sadly. hehe. 
But I would definatly be interested in your training program thing. 
thanks


----------



## Gibson27 (18 Jul 2004)

It's quite simply actually,

each interval on the treadmill consist of 30 seconds. 

Start at 5mph of five minutes as a warm-up, then 6mph for 30seconds and then back to 5 after the 30 seconds are up. do the intervals for a total of 5 mins.

Then go from 5.5mph to 6.5 mph for 5

6mph to 7mph for 3

5mph for 5 as a cool down, then walk for an additional 5

try that for a few weeks with no cheat and then go higher, add in stepper and crosstrainer cardio as well.

It worked for me excellent and lowers your heartrate after a period of time.


----------



## Budgie (18 Jul 2004)

I'll give that a try. Thanks


----------



## Gibson27 (18 Jul 2004)

Just a running update, my time tonight was 11:41....

not too bad considering i did an hour of cardio at the gym beforehand, gonna take my own advice and do my interval training, looking at 11 mins in two weeks....... ;D


----------



## Gibson27 (14 Aug 2004)

Well it's true, here at the recruiting centre in St.John's NL you are required to do the aptitude test before they even give you an application. Crazy huh? Either way i did a little better than the average. I can apply for anything I wish. 

However i send in the application a week after and it was returned because it wasn't completed correctly. They wanted certified highschool marks, and birth cert. Well that's a setback and I also needed to include 2 letters of reference. No problem there. 

SO hopefully I'll be able to get everything together by the end of next week and re-send the completed application and do the waiting thing.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## russianfrontphotos (22 Jun 2007)

I have heard that there is no fitness test anymore but despite that I'm training like there was. My 2.4 km times have progressed as follows (I've only run 3 times since I started training). I haven't run in a couple of years. Its not really my thing. I'm 37 by the way.

First time=14 minutes, 20 seconds (sat)
2nd time = 12 minutes 30 seconds (thursday)
3rd time = 11 minutes, 45 seconds (today, friday)

So I have cracked into the acceptable area I think. I am a hiker thus I have strong legs and pretty good endurance.

Now those damn pushups, I struggle to get 5 in!! That's what I need to work on! ;D


----------



## Armymedic (23 Jun 2007)

You have a long way to go. My advice: less time on computer..more time in working out.


----------



## Wright (13 Jul 2007)

dont even think about the 2.4 km, a word of advice, just run about 5-6km 3 times a week, dont worry about your times, once you can run that easily (without to much pain)then start to worry about time, even then in basic it was never really you run as fast as your slowest person, it was not like that at all in my platoon, we had several marathon runners that could do 9 or 10 km no problem at under 5 minute km, and people like me, that could run forever at their own pace, since joining i have been workin on time by using interval training, run one km hard and walk the one km then decrease the walk time, works great,  while in POET i learned that trick and i am running under 5 min km for 5 km or less, longer runs i hover around 5-6 minutes, which is ok, my build i am no way a mrathon runner, i run for rugby reasons


----------



## Keebler (13 Jul 2007)

Wright said:
			
		

> even then in basic it was never really you run as fast as your slowest person, it was not like that at all in my platoon,



Wright,

What do you mean by the above statement?? Do you mean they just expect you to run as fast as you can, but not necessarily all at the same pace??


----------



## Wright (13 Jul 2007)

They want to seeu improve and push yourself, you may get grief along the way for being a bit slower, but if you pass your express test and push yourself you are all good


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Jul 2007)

I always run a few 2.4kms a week, in addition to some 6-10kms. My time for tonight was 8:30, and sadly I think I'm approaching a threshold where I probably won't be able to do it in less then 8 minutes like I've heard some can.  :-[


----------



## Meridian (19 Jul 2007)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> I always run a few 2.4kms a week, in addition to some 6-10kms. My time for tonight was 8:30, and sadly I think I'm approaching a threshold where I probably won't be able to do it in less then 8 minutes like I've heard some can.  :-[



Man I wish I was 17 again.
And Im not old!


----------



## DonnieM (26 Oct 2007)

I always cringe when I look at Marathon times, guys running 42 km in 2 hours and 45.  Staying at a pace of under 10 minutes per 2.4 km for 42 kms is an absolutely amazing example of the human body in top performance!  Amazing what training can do.


----------



## Wright (26 Oct 2007)

8:30 is a great effin time.....i wish lol, 

we do a PT500, i am sure some of you have heard it and to get 100 points on the run you need to run a 8:40 on the 2.4km


----------



## blacktriangle (28 Oct 2007)

Support tradespeople like me need to make up for lost time sitting behind a console or desk.  

You should see the looks I get when I finish first in runs.  ;D


----------

